# Closest rigs from the Pass?



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought another boat and am possibly wanting to head to a rig. Which is the closest one? How far out? I have a 170 gallon fuel tank and get 2.5 mpg. 
23 Regulator CC Classic Pick it upin July afte rI get back from a deployment I am currently on. 
Thanks
Matt


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Petronius, 29 13.75 N, 87 46.86 W, about 70nm

Beer Can, 29 09.82 N 87 59.27 W about 77 nm

Ram Powell 29 03.65N, 88 05.5 W about 85 nm

Never any fish on the Marlin, So dont worry about that one.


----------

